# Good med/dark blends



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm sure this has been asked before but couldn't find up to date info. Fancy going towards the dark side for a bit with a blend. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lefteye said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before but couldn't find up to date info. Fancy going towards the dark side for a bit with a blend. Any suggestions ?


What taste for your coffee are you looking to achieve. Presumably espresso based milk drinks?


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

This is my favourite possibly darker than your request but worth a try Redber Caffe Italiano .

https://www.redber.co.uk/collections/dark-roast/products/caffe-italiano-espresso-blend-coffee?variant=313017947


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

from Coffee Compass:

Malabar Hit

Jampit Hit

1 part Mosooned Malabar blended with 2 parts Jagong Village (blend them together yourself & re-bag)

from Rave:

Columbian Suarez

Italian Job. (don't be put off because its so cheap. Its a really good blend & rarely varies)

All are worth trying. Darker coffee without fruit & all best as espresso with/without milk


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> What taste for your coffee are you looking to achieve. Presumably espresso based milk drinks?


Well usually I go for fruit and funk in light roast but fancy a nice smooth nut/choc style roast.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

ronsil said:


> from Coffee Compass:
> 
> Malabar Hit
> 
> ...


cheers ron. The coffee compass stud I've had (can't honestly remember what) have always been a bit toasty for me but I may try the rave. You're right re Italian job. Always put off as cheap but should try it as it seems popular.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks all for the suggestions. I should have said mainly milk based but the occasional pure espresso with these


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I don't understand what smooth tastes like .... it's used alot on here but in terms of taste, what is it people are wanting from smooth ?

No acidity? Mouthfeel ? If drink in milk then the mouthfeel is isnt gonna be a factor , as the milk provides that.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Has anyone tried the dark blend of Clifton's E1 Project?


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

I class smooth as not citrus and sharp or bright. Yes milk changes the mouth feel but you still get citrus and slight acidity cutting through. I like my light roasts for those characteristics. I guess I want a hug in a mug - an easy going drink with chocolate and nuts but a richer overall flavour.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

The two reliable standout medium/dark blends for me are Rave Signature and Union Revelation. Both make gorgeous espresso and can be stunning in milk. Easy to extract, and in Rave's case, astonishing value. I buy 2 kg at a time for my everyday drink. Rev is very smooth, nutty and chocolaty, Signature is hazelnuts and chocolate with pronounced amaretto almond if extracted well, although with a slightly salty edge in current incarnations.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

I second Malabar hit, is our favourite at the minute, so nice. Recently tried a dark roast called Mocha Italia from CC, would put hairs on your chest lol. To harsh for me, is in the freezer for emergencies


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

I viewed smooth as the opposite from citrus, sour, vegetable on the SCA wheel which is spices, nutty, sweet. But I can see @Mrboots2u point, it's not the taste, it how it makes you feel


----------

